# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  إذاعة جدة في استضافة لمركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف

## رعاية المكفوفين

(( إذاعة جدة في استضافة لمركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف )) 
[IMG]http://**********.com/image/ali-gazwi.jpg[/IMG] 

ضمن فقرات البرنامج الإذاعي "شباب نت " الذي يخرجه رويشد الصحفي وتقدمه إذاعة جدة مساء كل سبت على الهواء مباشرة. في الحلقة المخصصة للحديث عن تنمية الإبداع لدى الموهوبين والموهوبات من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 
استضافت المذيعة باستوديو الدمام عفاف المحيسن في حلقة  
هذا الاسبوع 10 ربيع الأول 1430هـ صاحب فكرة مشروع ومقرر مركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة بجمعية مضر الخيرية بالقديح الأستاذ علي عبد الله آل غزوي الذي تحدث عن هذه الفئة العزيزة على قلوب الجميع والدور المناط بالمؤسسات تجاهها ، كما تطرق إلى ابرز المعوقات التي تحد من تقديم خدمات بالمستوى المأمول والمتمثلة في الدعم المالي الذي يحتاج إلى التفاتة من رجال الأعمال وأصحاب الأيادي البيضاء في مملكتنا الحبيبة.آل غزوي لم يغفل الدور الكبير الذي تظطلع به جمعية مضر بالقديح تجاه المركز إذ تبنت الفكرة وتتولى تسيير أمور المركز المالية.
أعقب اللقاء حديث مع بعض المكفوفين وهم الأستاذ كامل البراك مدرس اللغة العربية الذي يتمتع بموهبة الإلقاء ويجيدها بتميز يفوق مالدى العديد من المبصرين من مقدمي البرامج الإذاعية والتلفزيونية. وكانت فرصة سانحة لاطلاع المستمعين على مقطع تسجيلي بصوت البراك يدلل على هذه الموهبة الرائعة والتي تترقب من يستثمرها. 
الأستاذ حسن الفارس مدرس اللغة ا"لإنجليزية تحدث بدوره عن العزيمة والإرادة لدى المكفوف ، وكيف واصل دراسته في الولايات المتحة الامريكية وشق طريقه في الحياه بشكل طبيعي وسلس. 
طالب الثانوية العامة القسم الأدبي مؤيد آل مرار كشف عن موهبته في المجال الرياضي حيث حقق بطولة المملكة للمكفوفين في لعبة تنس الطاولة والتي أقيمت العام الماضي في مدينة الرياض. وذكر أنه يطمح إلى أن يكون مدرباً في مجال هذه اللعبة. 

في الجانب النسائي التقت المذيعة برئيسة القسم النسائي بالمركز الأستاذة أحلام العوامي التي تطرقت إلى موهبتها في الحاسب الآلي وطموحاتها الكبيرة في هذا المجال ، وتمنت أن تكون هناك مراكز متعددة في مختلف مناطق المملكة تتكفل بتقديم خدمات لفئة المكفوفين والمكفوفات. 
الأستاذة فاطمة أبوتاكي المدرسة التي تسهم في تقديم برامج في المركز أفصحت عن موهبتها في الإنشاد والشعر إضافة إلى الحاسب الآلي. أبوتاكي وجهت شكرها وتقديرها إلى مركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف والقائمين عليهوكذا لجمعية مضر بالقديح على هذا المشروع الانساني الذي يستحق من الجميع الدعم بشقيه المادي والمعنوي. 
بدورهم مقرر المركز ومن شملتهم اللقاءات من مكفوفين ومكفوفات شكروا إذاعة جدة والأخت المذيعة عفاف المحيسن على إتاحة الفرصة أمامهم للحديث عبر البرنامج وتمنوا التواصل الإعلامي مع النشاطات المقبلة المزمع تنفيذها.
جدير بالذكر أن حلقة السبت سيعاد بثها صباح الثلاثاء 13 ربيع الأول وذلك في تمام الساعة الثامنة والنصف.

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو خيي رعاية المكفزفين
جهووود رااائعه 
يعطيكم العااافيه ..وبجد مواااهب 
وطاقاااات مكبوته وان شاء الله تظهر 
بغضل الجهووود المباركه ...
دوووم ننتظر الجديد
دمتم بخيييير

----------


## خفايـ روح ــا

يسلمو ع المجهود الرائع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
طرح موفق وهادف.. 
يعطيك العافية عليه أخوي.. 
دعواتنا لكل من قام على ذلك بالتوفيق والأجر عند الله ..
ولكل مريض بالشفاء واللطف من المولى جل وعلى  
جُزيتم خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية  

موفقين الى كل خير  

دمت بخير  

نقل الى القسم الانسب

----------

